# Problema con bafle casero



## gongunner (Jul 15, 2019)

Buenas, hace unas semanas aproveche una oferta en internet y compré unos bafles caseros al  precio de $3700 cada unidad.
Es una caja trapezoidal tapizada en cuerina que cuenta con un Woofer Jbl de 8 pulgadas(8pw8) un tweeter moon y una bocina piezo eléctrico . 
Me pareció una buena oportunidad ya que el woofer estará unos $2300 comprándolo suelto y conseguir el resto de los componentes y armarlo por mi cuenta se me hacia imposible tener algo así.
Así que aproveche y fui a retirarlos al local, los utilizo junto a un sintoamplificador Technics.

El problema es que las frecuencias bajas no se aprecian bien del todo en un cuarto de unos 10 m2 (estoy en primer piso) si voy a otro ambiente se escucha por todos lados, pero una vez que entro aquí como que se desvanecen.
Decidí sacarle la reja protectora y me encontré con que no tiene los tubos de sintonía, y apenas tiene dos pequeños triángulos en el inferior de la caja.
También le consulte al vendedor si el bafle contaba con la plaqueta divisora de frecuencia, a lo que me respondió que al ser un woofer de "rango extendido" únicamente los tweeters tenian "filtros" pero que no contaba con la placa divisora de frecuencias.(creeria que para abaratar costos no lo hicieron como corresponde) 
Alguien sabe si el problema de los bajos podría deberse a la mala construcción del bafle o algún problema del conexionado? Cualquier sugerencia es bienvenida, adjunto una foto que acabo de sacarle a uno de los bafles sin la reja. Gracias desde ya!


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 15, 2019)

El gabinete posee 3 transductores (Woofer + Tweeter + Mid range) debe tener un crossover de 3 salidas, una para cada transductor.

En el Foro se comenta la forma de medir los transductores (Parlantes) y calcular el crossover mas adecuado.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 16, 2019)

Sin entrar en "tecnicismos y a ojo de buen cubero", o sea por su aspecto. el presunto woofer de JBL (gran transductor y de gran marca) tiene pinta de mid-range, poca pinta de woofer tiene...… si a ello le sumas un recinto "poco elaborado técnicamente" el fiasco con los graves está asegurado.
Efectivamente, mientras escribía he tecleado el modelo en Google
8PW8 – Fair Interamerican 
JBL - 8PW8
Un transductor cuya frecuencia de respuesta es de 70 Hz a 8 KHz y con un rendimiento de 93 dB, suspensión de cartón y por ello poca XMax ( excursión o desplazamiento vertical del cono sobre el imán ) así como poca superficie (8 pulgadas) NO PUEDE SER UN GRAN WOOFER, si quieres que saque buenos graves tienes que hacer un MUY BUEN BAFFLE.
En todo caso creo que es UNA MAGNÍFICA ADQUISICIÓN...…..pero no se le pueden pedir peras al olmo...…….
Un saludo-


----------



## antoito (Jul 16, 2019)

¿Suspensión de cartón?. Más parece un timo.


----------



## gongunner (Jul 16, 2019)

Muchas gracias a todos por el aporte, estaba buscando algunos bafles pasivos para utilizarlos con un sintoamplificador Technics (70W RMS x canal) Me pareció una buena opción, y en realidad suenan muy bien. Estaba entre comprar unos parlantes pasivos de plástico inyectado o un bafle casero de fabricación nacional armado con este woofer jbl o midrange como muy bien mencionaron arriba y la verdad es que realmente esta muy bueno. (solia usar los parlantes de mini componentes Aiwa,Kenwood etc y a comparación, estos que me compre están muy buenos.
Puede ser que no rinda del todo en estos 10m2 y ese sea el problema. Voy a intentar mejorar la acústica del cuarto agregando algunos paneles absorbentes. 
Tal vez haciéndole alguna modificación a futuro, agregándole algún crossover pasivo como se menciono arriba o haciendo alguna modificación a la caja se le pueda sacar mejor rendimiento. Aclaro que los utilizo para pinchar música electrónica y son una pasadaa! 

Es realmente peligroso dejar al bafle sin el crossover pasivo asi como me lo vendieron? Supongo que para abaratar costos no le pusieron dicho divisor, parece que le pusieron resistencias y capacitores a los tweeters para que no se quemen y así me lo dieron. También en internet venden divisores de 2 y 3 vias listos para ser utilizados. Supongo que ahora será momento de leer y leer el foro para instruirme y hacer las modificaciones necesarias. Actualizaré a medida que avance. Saludos a todos


----------



## jorger (Jul 18, 2019)

Y es que, como tantas veces se ha comentado en el foro si se quiere hacer algo que suene bien y los transductores se comporten mecánicamente como deben, hay que medir y calcular todo. Parámetros T/S de los altavoces (según el tipo), caja (tipo, variables de la misma, volumen interno..) analizar, calcular posibles correcciones electrónicas, más analizar, montar, medir curvas de impedancia en caja, medir respuesta en frecuencia, volver a calcular, montar y.. En fin, no se puede agarrar el primer crossover que se vea por ahí sin saber a ciencia cierta qué es lo que se tiene.
No importa qué tan buena acústica tenga la sala si el diseño es malo.
Pd: El que hizo ese baffle de 3 vías sin crossover se quedó muy a gusto con semejante aberración, y con perdón.
Um saludo.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 19, 2019)

Yo creo que no lleva ni crossover, como el woofer es de rango de respuesta amplio, lo ataca a pelo y el tweeter y la bocina de compresión, los corta con un condensador no polarizado y a lo mejor alguna resistencia para limitar excesos (solución casera más propia del car audio).
Esto supone que el woofer trabaje en todo su amplio rango de frecuencias de respuesta y los agudos que recibe que exceden los 7K no los reproduce.
Las unidades de compresión y tweeter, tras el condensador que es un precario filtro paso alto de una pendiente muy laxa de muy pocos decibelios, por lo menos no reciben los graves (mayor energía) y no se calcinan.
Otro problema que hemos obviado es que NO sabemos con certeza que IMPEDANCIA (Z) presenta el conjunto al amplificador.
Sigo pensando que posees FANTÁSTICOS transductores combinados con un NEFASTO FILTRO y CAJÓN.
Un saludo.


----------



## gongunner (Jul 19, 2019)

Buen día a todos, por empezar agradecido en todo momento por aportar sus conocimientos y opiniones. De paso, haberme comprado este bafle mas allá de los problemas que puedan surgir, es una buena oportunidad para aprender e instruirme sobre lo que tanto me gusta.
Hoy decidí abrir un bafle para ver que sucede allí dentro y compartirlo con el foro. Me encontré con que solo tiene un capacitor marca Monster  de 2.2 microfaradios entre el midrange jbl y los dos transductores encargados de las frecuencias altas.
Según el fabricante, la totalidad de la impedancia que presenta el bafle es de 8 ohm. Los únicos datos certeros que tenemos es que el mid-range Jbl entrega 8 ohm y el tweeter marca "moon" también entrega 8 ohm. Desconozco la impedancia del transductor de que se encuentra entre el tweeter y el midrange Jbl.
Menciono también, que la casa donde los compre se dedica mucho a la venta de audiocar, e incluso la marca monster es una conocida marca de potencias para auto que se vende aquí

Adjunto algunas fotos que he tomado recientemente


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2019)

Una buena compra en cuanto al midrange , los tweeters y su capacitor , un asquete , la construcción sin ningún forro o relleno acústico  interno , otro asquete 

Con los parámetros de ese parlante calculá la caja adecuada y lo vas a mejorar un montón


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 19, 2019)

Digamos que el tweeter esta en paralelo con el "coso del medio" y por medio del capacitor todo esta en paralelo con el "bajo".
Sin saber lo que es el "coso del medio" ese capacitor corta de 9.5kHz para arriba, pero lo hace en primer orden.
Dudo que se queme el tweeter o el otro coso, pero el sonido resultante basicamente es el del JBL...o asi parece...o no...
Por supesto que no hay compensacion de sensibilidades diferentes, asi que vaya Dios a saber en que resulta ese engendro...

Viendo el 8pw7 dice que llega de 70 a 8000 en -10dB con una Fs=73Hz, con lo que ese baffle debe tener una Fsb=120Hz o por ahí --> No esperes buenos bajos.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2019)

El de arriba es un tweeter domo Moon Dancis de 8 Ohms (5000 a 18500 Hz según el fabricante) , a nivel "popular" y no profesional aconsejan el capacitor de 2,2 uF , el otro del medio parece ser un piezo , si  lo medís SOLO a tester en Ohms y te da infinito , entonces podrías ver Como ajustar la respuesta de un tweeter piezo-electrico


----------



## gongunner (Jul 19, 2019)

La verdad que fui algo apresurado en comprar estos bafles, por el precio me llamo bastante la atención pero bueno es lo que tengo ahora y voy intentar mejorarlos un poco.
¿Qué opinan en dejar únicamente el midrange jbl y el tweeter moon, anulando eso que está en el medio? Es decir convertirlo en un 2 vias. ( y en algún futuro, reemplazar esos tweeter dancis por algún par de tweeters jbl  St200 por ejemplo)

Actualmente la señal primero la paso por el canal de un mixer allen and heath que lo estoy utilizando de ecualizador y luego al sinto.  En el mixer, corto bastante los potes de medios y agudos para la reproducción de música en general. Pero a la hora de pinchar no puedo usar el mixer como ecualizador.(ya que tengo que usar los 2 canales realizar la mezclas) El sintoamplificador technics maneja una Impedancia entre 4- y 16 ohms, supongo que con el tema impedancias no habría problema.


Edit: Confirmo que la bocina es marca JAHRO YP003. Según las especificaciones posee las siguientes caracteristicas
Tweeter JAHRO YP306
Respuesta en frecuencia:3K Hz.- 20K Hz.
Sensibilidad: 93 dB/W/m


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2019)

El del medio conectalo aparte cómo te indican aqui : Como ajustar la respuesta de un tweeter piezo-electrico


----------



## AlbertoElGrande (Jul 19, 2019)

Pregunto: ¿3700$ americanos cada bafle?


----------



## gongunner (Jul 19, 2019)

AlbertoElGrande dijo:


> Pregunto: ¿3700$ americanos cada bafle?



90 dolares cada bafle!, y el midrange Jbl por unidad está unos 55 dolares. Por los 35 dolares restantes sería el cajon, tweeter, bocina, y bueno la caja está alfombrada, tiene las manijas para mover el bafle y la reja protectora de metal pintada en epoxi.
 Me pareció un oferton y la verdad es que suena muy bien junto al sinto technics .(la magia radica en el midrange ) .
Actualmente estoy escuchando unos buenos blues de Gary moore y bueno quien dice que con ayuda del foro y algunas horas de lectura no lo optimizamos un poco mas jeje

Adjunto una foto del bafle por detrás, tiene linda pinta. Estoy contento, se que no tendrá buenos componentes en cuanto a tweeters y que el cajon no estará bien diseñado pero es lo que dio mi bolsillo y aproveche que eran las ultimas unidades que tenían en el local.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2019)

Con el generador de funciones y el PC empezá a ver desde dónde trabaja ¿ 60 Hz ?, dónde se cruzan , y hasta dónde llega cada uno , a oreja y medio a lo indio 

Generador de tono en Online de cualquier frecuencia


----------



## gongunner (Jul 19, 2019)

Usando este Online Tone Generator - generate pure tones of any frequency  cuando llego a los 76HZ vibra toda la casa, pero a partir de los 60 ya se empieza a oír. Luego en las frecuencias altas, incluso hasta los 19000hz se escucha el pitido

 Como debería dejar el pote de  graves del sintoamplificador? En general lo dejo en su punto medio, si sobrepaso el punto medio podría dañar el midrange? El de agudos apenas lo subo porque sino suena muy chillón al subir el volumen general.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2019)

La idea es ver si podés descubrir dónde se cruzan , cual suena chillón y a que frecuencia , para cortarlo


----------



## gongunner (Jul 19, 2019)

Como puedo saber solo con el generador de sonidos en que punto se cruzan? Se empieza a oir mas fuerte la frecuencia en el punto que se cruzan?


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 19, 2019)

Supongamos en 7.000 ponés la oreja pegada al woofer , luego a Moon y luego al cerámico del medio.

Cuando suena chillón y feo tratá de descubrir con la oreja pegada en cada uno cual es el responsable.

En rigor habría que medirles las curvas . . .  pero empezá a lo indio


----------



## gongunner (Jul 19, 2019)

Aprox entre los 4khz y los 7 khz creo que es cuando peor suena, y la responsable es la bocina del medio


----------



## Fogonazo (Jul 20, 2019)

gongunner dijo:


> Aprox entre los 4khz y los 7 khz creo que es cuando peor suena, y la responsable es la bocina del medio


Eso es muy, *muy* ambiguo. Una apreciación así *NO* sirve


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2019)

Fogonazo dijo:


> Eso es muy, *muy* ambiguo. Una apreciación así *NO* sirve


 
Lo estoy llevando despacito sin acorralarlo a que los mida


----------



## gongunner (Jul 20, 2019)

Bueno no se enojen che  En buena hora para estar con el oído pegado nuevamente. Acabo de hacer una pasada, lenta, con el oído pegado, y encontré que de 10,007hz hasta 10,547hz  se aprecia un ruido que no se siente en ningún otro lado, es como un ruido a lluvia o radio sin sintonizar. Comienza a aparecer en 9,5khz pero en los valores mencionados es en donde mas se acentúa.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Jul 20, 2019)

Y en cual coso aparece ?


----------



## gongunner (Jul 20, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y en cual coso aparece ?



En el coso del medio!
Hablando sobre capacitores,  es posible reemplazar el capacitor actual para atenuar un poco mas aun las frecuencias indeseadas?  O incluso si es necesario reemplazar esos tweeter moon por algo mejor no tendría drama. Estuve viendo los tweeter bala Jbl st200 que no están tan caros y según los vendedores se utiliza el mismo capacitor que tengo(aunque ya mucho no confío en los vendedores) , solo tendría que agrandar un poco el agujero en donde está el tweeter actual. ¿Sería conveniente? Los moon actual que tengo estan $459 el par, se buscaron lo mas económico para armar el bafle..


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 20, 2019)

Por que no buscas las caracteristicas de cada parlante, analizas laa curvas de respuesta en frecuencia, si hay datasheets los subis al foro...y haces todo eso en lugar de jugar a las adivinazas con los vende-humo de los comerciantes???
Por que no lees el hilo de Juan Filas sobre nedicion de parametros con un cable y una resistencia?? De esa forma sabríamos algo cierto y coherente...


----------



## aadf (Jul 20, 2019)

gongunner dijo:


> En el coso del medio!
> Hablando sobre capacitores,  es posible reemplazar el capacitor actual para atenuar un poco mas aun las frecuencias indeseadas?  O incluso si es necesario reemplazar esos tweeter moon por algo mejor no tendría drama. Estuve viendo los tweeter bala Jbl st200 que no están tan caros y según los vendedores se utiliza el mismo capacitor que tengo(aunque ya mucho no confío en los vendedores) , solo tendría que agrandar un poco el agujero en donde está el tweeter actual. ¿Sería conveniente? Los moon actual que tengo estan $459 el par, se buscaron lo mas económico para armar el bafle..



Hola.

Yo tengo esos TW, son muy sensibles, tuve que atenuarlos 7dB para emparejarlos (casi) con un medio Faital PRO 6FE200. Te digo que ademas, son bastante direccionales, se escucha bien, pero tenes que estar delante de los parlantes para apreciarlos bien. El Lpad lo arme con R33ohm en serie y R4.7ohm en paralelo, cortados a 3500hz.

saludos.
Andres


----------



## gongunner (Jul 20, 2019)

Bueno gracias a todos por la ayuda, los aportes, y opiniones con respecto a los bafles. Sinceramente no tengo el conocimiento suficiente como para hacer todas las mediciones necesarias y poder compartirlas en el foro, ya que tengo nulo conocimiento de electrónica y demás. No me quedara opción que acercarme a las casas de música de mi barrio y averiguar si algún técnico pueda realizar las modificaciones a futuro ( Si es que las hay) 
Mi solución momentánea fue pasar la señal de la notebook  a un canal del mixer (A&H 23) y recortar con los potes las frecuencias indeseadas. Especialmente el pote de "medios" lo tengo casi apagado.  Obviamente al momento de utilizar la consola para pinchar todo esto pierde sentido, pero para reproducir música ya encontré mi pequeña solución temporal.

Un saludo, gracias por el tiempo invertido.


----------



## jorger (Jul 21, 2019)

Nadie nace sabiendo, y yo era de los que al principio hacía las cosas sin sentido en el tema de baffles y miraba los cálculos y programas con muy mala cara (qué tiempos). Pero si uno tiene ganas, aprende, aunque cueste horas y horas leyendo y analizando comentarios, información y aportaciones, el por qué de las cosas, de los que más conocimientos tienen aquí.
Con respecto a la solución que comentas, si es para sacarte de un apuro, ok. Pero no debes depender de un control de 3 tonos el cual nisiquiera especifica qué rangos de frecuencia maneja ni de qué manera, y menos sin saber de forma medible cómo responde cada altavoz.


----------



## gongunner (Jul 21, 2019)

Gracias por el apoyo, por el momento mucho no podré aportar al thread ya que voy a tener que leer bastante, y en realidad no estoy apurado.
Así que a medida que vaya avanzando actualizaré con novedades. Por lo pronto lo que pude conseguir son las especificaciones de cada altavoz.

Coso del medio :

-Tweeter JAHRO YP306
Respuesta en frecuencia:3K Hz.- 20K Hz.
Sensibilidad: 93 dB/W/m
Potencia: 200W.

-Tweeter Domo Moon 120w Mdt122a

Respuesta en frecuencias : 5khz a 18,5K hz
Potencia: 120W

Midrange Jbl 8:

 Diámetro nominal: 8"
- Impedancia nominal: 8 Ohms
- Potencia MAX: 700w
- Potencia RMS: 350w
- Sensibilidad: 92dB SPL
- Respuesta de frecuencia: 70 - 7000Hz
- Peso del Imán: 1,52kg
- Diámetro de la bobina: 32mm
- Peso neto: 1,87kg
- Profundidad: 85mm
- Diámetro de la campana: 183mm
- Diámetro del imán: 115mm 



Luego con respecto al bafle midiendolo desde el frente ( ya que tiene forma de trapezio)
57 cm de alto x 32 cm ancho  x 30 cm profundidad

Al tener forma de trapezio el ancho del lado trasero es de unos 20 cm.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2019)

Esas especificaciones no sirven para nada, pero aun así y en base a lo ooco que dicen, yo quitaría completamente el coso Jahro y vería que tal va...aunque probablemente haya que cambiar el capacitor por uno de poliester a 3.3 uF...pero no lo haría sin medir, por que tal vez haya que agregar un L-pad


----------



## gongunner (Jul 21, 2019)

A decir verdad, hace unos días hice la prueba con un bafle y le saque el coso del medio, dejando únicamente el midrange+Tw con el mismo capacitor  y sonaba algo "descompensado" con respecto al otro bafle. El 3.3 que mencionas sería este? Capacitor Poliester 3,3 3300nf 250v - $ 36,00


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2019)

gongunner dijo:


> le saque el coso del medio, dejando únicamente el midrange+Tw con el mismo capacitor y sonaba algo "descompensado" con respecto al otro bafle.


Definí "descompensado". Acá hay que aclarar perfectamente a que te referís.


----------



## gongunner (Jul 21, 2019)

Es probable que el otro día cuando había hecho está prueba, sentí que faltaba algo o que estaba"descompensado" haciendo referencia a que faltaban agudos con respecto al otro porque la apreciación la hice estando parado.  Esto debe suceder porque, el tw al ser direccional y como tengo los bafles en el piso, si estoy parado se pierden muchos agudos, y con el "coso del medio" estando parado se compensan esos agudos perdidos por el tw moon..(lo acabo de corroborar)

Igualmente recién desconecté  el coso nuevamente y con el oído pegado a ambos, haciendo balance entre uno y otro,  lo chillón definitivamente viene de ese cacho de plástico incrustado en el medio del bafle. Por lo pronto lo dejare así jbl+tw


----------



## gongunner (Jul 21, 2019)

Listo, acabo de eliminar los dos cosos y todo cambio para mejor(se elimino el ruido chillón que salia de ese "tweeter" .... Mi duda es no hay drama si dejo el mismo capacitor? O el tw corre riesgo de quemarse?


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2019)

No, con ese capacitor mo se va a quemar pero tal vez quede "un hueco" alrededor de los 4 a5 kHz.
Es una estimacion grosera por que no conozco la impedancia del tweeter....y sin medir estamos a ciegas...


----------



## gongunner (Jul 21, 2019)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> No, con ese capacitor mo se va a quemar pero tal vez quede "un hueco" alrededor de los 4 a5 kHz.
> Es una estimación grosera por que no conozco la impedancia del tweeter....y sin medir estamos a ciegas...




El TW tiene una impedancia de 8 ohm . Acabo de hacer una pasada con el generador de tonos. Online Tone Generator - generate pure tones of any frequency  usando la onda "sine" .
A partir de los 5.5 khz el pitido comienza a alejarse del jbl. en el tw a los 4khz aparece el pitido.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2019)

gongunner dijo:


> A partir de los 5.5 khz el pitido comienza a alejarse del jbl. en el tw a los 4khz aparece el pitido.


No parece mal...pero habría que revisar esa zona para asegurarse que no se solapen demasiado, lo que resultaría en un "pico" en la rsta en frecuencia.
Pero repito, en este punto y sin instrumentos no podemos mas que adivinar.
Me alegro de que por lo menos suene "mejor".


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2019)

Me acordé que en algun momento había publicado esto:
Fotos de bafles hechos en casa
Leelo para ver si podes mejorar tus baffles (espero que no tengas problemas con el inglés).


----------



## gongunner (Jul 21, 2019)

Buenísimo. Sí, se inglés lo suficiente como para entender un texto. Ojala que tengan salvación estas cajas, incluso me doy cuenta que el tw está mas que bien, sería ideal si se pudiera optimizar la caja, o incluso si es necesario invertir en una caja nueva y pasar todo allí , o en la fabricación de una también podría ser otro camino( tengo un amigo que es luthier y me podría dar una mano) . Supongo que no tiene sentido comprar ningún bafle vació sin poder calcular los parámetros ¿ t/s? del jbl y a partir de allí  calcular los litros y las salidas de aire que esta caja no tiene. ( el midrange está muy abajo y únicamente le hicieron esos triángulos diminutos).


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 21, 2019)

gongunner dijo:


> Supongo que no tiene sentido comprar ningún bafle vació sin poder calcular los parámetros ¿ t/s?


Tal cual. No tiene ningun sentido.


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 24, 2019)

Confirmo todo lo que dijeron los muchachos anteriormente ... si no podes medir y no tenes idea de electronica , poco vas a poder hacer excepto perder tiempo ... 
Me acuerdo cuando yo no sabia nada ( ahora un poquito ) y en tu caso lo que hubiera hecho es una bobina para cortar el woofer ( calculando mas o menos la frecuencia a la cual cortas ) , y despues siempre a ojo , CALCULAR un L-Pad como para atenuar el tweeter lo suficiente . Tambien jugar con el capacitor hasta que "empalme" mas o menos bien con el woofer . Como veras ni aun asi es sencillo , suerte...


----------



## gongunner (Jul 24, 2019)

Gracias nuevamente a todos por ayudarme a darme cuenta de no caer en las mentiras de los vendedores. Sinceramente creo que no voy a modificar estas cajas, no vale la pena..  (no sé que tanto pueda mejorar el asunto)
Por el momento las usaré así y en algún momento las pondré en venta (Seguro a alguien  les va a servir). Mi idea era tener algo de buena calidad en casa que no sean los parlantes de mini componentes que tuve toda la vida.(Kenwood Lsn750 por ejemplo) 
Conseguí hace poco un sinto technics (70 w Rms por lado ) y estaba buscando unos parlantes pasivos (en lo posible algo nuevo) y no había mucha opción.

¿Qué parlantes pasivos comprarían/armarían para acompañar un sintoamplificador Technics ax530? Para reproducir música en el hogar. En un ambiente como es el mio (10m2) ? También leí por allí en la web que el "aro" del woofer no debe ser de cartón para interiores. No sé que tan de cierto hay en esto.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Jul 25, 2019)

YO buscaria un par de baffles vintage de la epoca de ese Technics y trataría de escucharlos antes de comprar.
En ML hay ofertas y no tanto que te pueden dar una solucion, pero no esperes precios bajos...


----------



## gongunner (Jul 25, 2019)

Acabo de conectar mis KenwoodLsn750  ( que en realidad los compré hace poco usados, anteriormente  en realidad hice referencia a unos  Aiwa que estaban hechos pelota)
Y comparando con el balance, entre un Kenwood y un bafle casero, la definición que dan los kenwood es abismal. Casi estuve por venderlos, pero no. Acá se quedan, tienen un woofer de 6,5 pulgadas,aro de goma. Y suenan muy definidos.
. Igualmente los bafles se quedaran también supongo. Tienen algo bueno que es ese woofer jbl que tiene su magia, pero en cuanto a definición en sonidos medios/agudos es MUY POBRE.
Me encantaría poder unir todo ..jaja la definición de los Kenwood, y potencia y fuerza que dan los midrange jbl de 8 ...Sería maravilloso


----------



## AntonioAA (Jul 30, 2019)

Viendo las apreciaciones que haces , te vas dando cuenta de las variables que te permitiran evaluar un futuro baffle . Suerte!


----------



## gongunner (Jul 30, 2019)

Finalmente me quedare con los bafles para utilizar en la terraza, ya que han dado un buen rendimiento al aire libre (tengo una terraza 25m2 ).
Hice varias pruebas y van bastante bien para ese uso. Y aquí dentro definitivamente usaré los Kenwood que me he reencontrado con ellos y van perfecto. (Es clara la diferencia entre un bafle casero, y un parlante de minicomponente bien "calculado") mala mía por creer que un bafle casero me daría mejor fidelidad en un cuarto pequeño.
Igualmente para el aire libre van muy muy bien, se puede apreciar mucho mas su potencial que aquí dentro. Lo particular es que, para apreciar bien las frecuencias graves y el golpe mismo, debo subir el pote de "bass" al maximo en el sinto. Sino suena muy desparejo ...Supongo que debe ser por la falta del crossover, si dejo el pote de bass a la "mitad" practicamente no se sienten los graves( a no ser que suba el volumen pero ahí los tweeters te dejan sordo..)

Ya he comenzado a apreciarlos y disfrutarlos con este nuevo uso. Saludos a todos!


----------



## jorger (Jul 30, 2019)

gongunner dijo:


> Lo particular es que, para apreciar bien las frecuencias graves y el golpe mismo, debo subir el pote de "bass" al maximo en el sinto. Sino suena muy desparejo ...Supongo que debe ser por la falta del crossover, si dejo el pote de bass a la "mitad" practicamente no se sienten los graves( a no ser que suba el volumen pero ahí los tweeters te dejan sordo..)


Te aconsejaría que buscaras el significado y funcionamiento de un crossover.
Si sucede tal lo que comentas, el problema es de baffle step. Y es una de las cosas que ocurren cuando en un baffle casero no se calcula nada ni se tiene en cuenta la geometría externa, y se cojen los primeros drivers que se tienen a la mano. 
O bien además es de un diseño pésimo del recinto del woofer. Porque más arriba leí algo de unas aperturas triangulares en la caja sin más. Es cierto?.


----------



## gongunner (Jul 30, 2019)

jorger dijo:


> Te aconsejaría que buscaras el significado y funcionamiento de un crossover.
> Si sucede tal lo que comentas, el problema es de baffle step. Y es una de las cosas que ocurren cuando en un baffle casero no se calcula nada ni se tiene en cuenta la geometría externa, y se cojen los primeros drivers que se tienen a la mano.
> O bien además es de un diseño pésimo del recinto del woofer. Porque más arriba leí algo de unas aperturas triangulares en la caja sin más. Es cierto?.



Exacto, el bafle no posee agujeros, ni tubos de sintonia. Únicamente dos triángulos en el inferior del woofer, y aclaro que la estructura que sostiene al woofer es bastante precaria. Incluso no podría ni agrandarlos, porque no habría mas lugar.


----------



## jorger (Jul 30, 2019)

Ahí tienes un problema. Esos dos agujeros  triangulares son los que de manera infundada se hacen como "respiradero", y que tantas veces se suele ve por ahí y muchos lo toman como que así "suena mejor" Y quienes hicieron la caja se guiaron de esa tendencia. Como intento de bass reflex, que se quedó como tal, en intento.
Tapa esos dos triángulos de la mejor manera posible, que quede bien rígido. Prueba y después nos comentas.


----------



## Juan Carlos Hernández Púa (Jul 30, 2019)

jorger dijo:


> Tapa esos dos triángulos de la mejor manera posible, que quede bien rígido


Pues pasaremos de un bass reflex "a ojo" a un recinto infinito "a ojo"........que igual suena mejor...... o no.......


----------



## jorger (Jul 31, 2019)

Juan Carlos Hernández Púa dijo:


> Pues pasaremos de un bass reflex "a ojo" a un recinto infinito "a ojo"........que igual suena mejor...... o no.......


El problema es que un bass reflex mal hecho puede ser tan problemático que los problemas tienen problemas. Unos simples agujeros y contando sólo con el espesor de la madera puede sintonizar la caja a cientos de Hz. Y eso es MUY malo tanto para la integridad mecánica del altavoz como para la respuesta en frecuencia (Te imaginas un pico de 16dB en 200Hz que luego cae en picado?)
En una caja sellada lo más que puede pasar es que el altavoz no responda del todo bien dentro de sus posibilidades, sin llegar al desastre del BR.
Un saludo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 7, 2019)

Pensando en *chanchadas* 

Ya que te queda un agujero en el medio del bafle correspondiente al tweeter de corneta que quitaste , y considerando que los usarás en el quincho . . . podrías construir allí un tubo de sintonía (telescópico para poder modificar su largo) e intentar sintonizarlo en los bajos    , también deberás tapar esos agujeros triangulares.

Sintonía Práctica del tubo en un bafle Reflector de Bajos - Bass Reflex


----------



## Chucky2012 (Ago 7, 2019)

Buenas noches, sería una pena desperdiciar los Parlantes JBL. En un proyecto para unas cajas que tuve que armar, medí Los parámetros de una versión anterior a ese parlante  creo que los 8Pw7, no estoy seguro, y los parámetros coincidían con los publicados por el fabricante. Con lo cual, para comenzar,hasta que te pongas canchero,  tomaría directamente, los parámetros del fabricante.
Ese parlante está diseñado para una caja con tubo, antes que para una cerrada. Con lo cual, tal como indicó DOsMetros, primero taparía todos los agujeros y haría uno nuevo con una mecha de copa y con un tubo y el procedimiento que en el foro está descripto sintonizaría la caja. 
El volumen de la caja, por lo que se ve en la foto es grande y va a permitir que el tubo de sintonía entre en dimensiones dentro de la caja. Si mal no recuerdo, el volumen de la caja según los parámetros no era de un gran volúmen. 
También agregaría material acústico, para evitar resonancias y también para ajustar el volumen de la caja, acorde al volúmen según los parámetros.
Respecto de la corneta piezo, tal como hiciste, la sacaría por ahora. A futuro luego de hacer lo anterior y a medida que vayas leyendo y aprendiendo la podrás agregar para el rango más alto tipo superTweeter.
Por último, antes que dejar la caja de ese modo, y (antes que me maten los compañeros que saben mucho del tema) solamente hasta que aprendas, si esa es tu idea, a calcular y hacer un crossover, no dejaría solamente un capacitor el Tweeter. Para lo cual, vería que Croosover "Prearmado", de dos vías, vende Seleniun (el fabricanerte del Midwoofer), y le colocaría ese DIvisor. Por lo menos eso permitiría, que el Woofer no corte en forma "mecánica" (sin filtro)  y que el tweeter corte en 2 orden en lugar de 1° y que no quede una brecha entre el corte del woofer y tweeter.
Haciendo esas cosas ya se va a notar una mejoría importante en el sonido de las cajas.
Hay que tener en cuenta que las cajas Acústicas de minicomponente, tal como las que publicás tampoco son cálculadas, ni tienen filtros bien diseñados, tampoco los componentes tienen la calidad de un parlante JBL.
Espero haberte podido dar una mano. Saludos


----------



## gongunner (Ago 9, 2019)

Buenas noches Chucky y a todos, gracias por el tiempo invertido siempre. Pude conseguir los parametros t/s del modelo anterior que mencionaste( lo adjunto) este fin de semana voy a tapar los agujeros, mi amigo que se dedica a la lutheria ya corto los triángulos con la medida exacta así que ese paso ya estaría solucionado. Con respecto a hacer un nuevo tubo de sintonia, sería uno solo?¿ Cual serían las pulgadas óptimas para un bafle de este tamaño?  No tengo drama en comprar la mecha copa y realizarlo. ¿Debe ir necesariamente en el inferior de la caja?
Por otro lado pude contactarme con un grupo de personas que se dedica a la fabricación de crossover's a medida en Santa Fe, tienen un sector técnico, el cual me comentó que tienen divisores que cortan en 1, 2,3,4,5 y 6 khz ( puedo pedirle el que sea necesario ) y también me dijeron que pueden cortar en "2d0 orden" o "3er orden". Supongo que para salir del paso como menciona Chucky podría recurrir a uno de estos.
Parametros t/s


Divisor de frecuencia industria argentina :


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 9, 2019)

gongunner dijo:


> también me dijeron que pueden cortar en "2d0 orden" o "3er orden".


 
Son mejores , mas voluminosos y mas caro$


----------



## sebsjata (Ago 9, 2019)

para el tubo de sintonia introduce todos los parametros thiele small en winisd y te calcula el volumen de la caja y el tubo de sintonia, pero como ya tienes la caja hecha, mide la parte interior y calcula el voli¡umen y lo colocas en winisd para saber el tubo de sintonia con el volumen de caja que tienes


----------



## Chucky2012 (Ago 9, 2019)

Buenas noches, la posición del tubo no es tan importante, siempre y cuando el bafle no sea colocado en algún lugar donde el agujero quede tapado, ejemplo si se lo coloca atrás y luego el bafle se coloca en una estantería pegado a la pared eso sí es un problema. 
Respecto, del tamaño del tubo que sea más grande en diámetro, significa, que debe ser más largo para mantener la misma frecuencia de resonancia. Por lo que puede comprender que la limitación está dada porque el tubo tiene que entrar dentro de la caja. 
Un diámetro mayor  tiene la ventaja de generar menos turbulencia de aire y se traducirá en menos ruido en el puerto.
Generalmente se suele usar tubos de PVC, Plástico u otros de diametros comerciales, luego lo que se varía es la longitud para lograr la sintonía correcta. En mi caso, para parlantes pequeños llegue a usar tubos de papel higiénico, que pintaba para darles más rigidez. En este caso, salvo mejor opinión de los foreros, utilizaría un tubo de PVC  de 4" comprado  ferretería o casa de sanitarios.
Como mencionaron, para tener una aproximación sugerida del tamaño del tubo, diámetro y largo puede bajar de internet el programa WinISD. Cosa que le recomiendo, porque además de ir mejorando esta caja acústica que es su primer objetivo, se podrá también ir introduciendo en el diseño de cajas acústicas. 
Una vez que tenga el agujero hecho y el tubo comprado, entre en el foro, donde explican como sintonizar. Por lo pronto, le menciono que va a necesitar algunas herramientas (un tester para usar como voltímetro, si no tiene los hay bastante económicos) y un generador de señales (se puede bajar alguna aplicación para usar la Notebook).
Por último, yendo al tema del Crossover, como mencioné antes, podés recurrir a un "Prearmado". Para eso vería primero si Seleniun tiene alguno de 2 vías recomendado para ese parlante. Usaría uno de 2° orden. No gastaría en algo más elaborado, siendo que no es algo a medida. 
Espero pueda ir avanzando y luego trataremos de ir guiando para que pueda disfrutar de sus bafles. Saludos


----------



## jorger (Ago 10, 2019)

Están hablando de un tubo de sintonía sin fijarse en los parámetros T/S que publicó @gongunner (por cierto, son del 8pw7, no del 8pw8, pero ya que no aparecen los de éste último los daremos por válidos para el caso). Con un QTS de 0.81 y Fs de 79Hz no se va a ningún lado en Bass reflex. Me he tomado la libertad de simular el altavoz en cuestión estimando el volumen interno de la caja según las fotos (unos 50L)
Así a pelo, sin corregir nada electrónicamente esto es lo que tenemos en el mejor de los casos, aproximadamente (Lo suyo es medir los parámetros en lugar de tener en cuenta los del datasheet):


La curva azul es la caja sellada. La negra bass reflex (Sintonizada a 60Hz)
Ojo con la linealidad de respuesta y las curvas de excursión a 10W.
Si se quiere tener un manejo de potencia razonable (100W) imagináos qué filtro subsónico habría que colocar.
Resumen: Se veía venir que NO es un altavoz para graves.
Un saludo.


----------



## gongunner (Ago 10, 2019)

Aparecieron los parámetros t/s del 8pw8 

¿Sugiere un recinto acústico sellado de 25L?


----------



## jorger (Ago 10, 2019)

Los 25L del VAS no es ninguna sugerencia sobre el volumen de la caja. Vas es un parámetro mecánico del altavoz, y no es nada menos que el volumen de aire equivalente a la compliancia de la suspensión.
Por otro lado, los parámetros son muy parecidos a los anteriores. Sí o sí aconsejo que la caja sea sellada.


----------



## Chucky2012 (Ago 10, 2019)

Buenas noches, efectivamente, por la simulación con los parámetros, conviene una caja sellada. En este caso es conveniente, dado que le va a ahorrar trabajo a *[gongunner ). *El comenzó este tema para que le diésemos una mano para mejorar sus cajas, dado que recién está comenzando con el tema de cajas acústicas. Lo malo será que la caja no bajará mucho en graves. 
Saludos


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2019)

Ahora el tema se va poniendo interesante con los parámetros  , ahora debería conseguir , construir un sub-woofer y utilizar esos bafles en un 2.1


----------



## gongunner (Ago 11, 2019)

Sería increíble  también encontré las especificaciones del Sinto , el mismo tiene una salida para Subwoofer activo.
Aunque para esto habría que cortar los baffles arriba de ¿100 HZ? También especifica que sucede con los controles de tonos que posee


----------



## jorger (Ago 11, 2019)

gongunner dijo:


> Sería increíble  también encontré las especificaciones del Sinto , el mismo tiene una salida para Subwoofer activo.
> Aunque para esto habría que cortar los baffles arriba de ¿100 HZ? También


En torno a 120Hz creo que sería un buen compromiso.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Ago 11, 2019)

Y esa salida activa de SubWoofer en cuanto corta ?


----------



## gongunner (Ago 11, 2019)

DOSMETROS dijo:


> Y esa salida activa de SubWoofer en cuanto corta ?


 
En 100HZ, por lo que, aunque consiga un Subwoofer activo que tenga una respuesta de 20hz-200hz, esa salida siempre va a cortar en 100Hz ¿Cierto? 
Solo habría que cortar los baffles de 100HZ para arriba

*Sub Frequency response 7- 100 HZ +-3dB*


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2019)

gongunner dijo:


> En 100HZ, por lo que, aunque consiga un Subwoofer activo que tenga una respuesta de 20hz-200hz...


si el corte es fijo en 100Hz vas a estar un poco complicado si usas una caja sellada (la bass reflex no va..), pero aun así va a ser mucho mejor que ahora.


----------



## Chucky2012 (Ago 11, 2019)

Buenas tardes, para tratar de ordenar un poco to lo que le tiramos. Gongunner, dada la situación, buscaría la alternativa con las siguientes consideraciones
- aprovechar lo que ya compraste
- hacer las menores modificaciones posibles
- las que se realicen que sean lo más sencillas posibles desde lo técnico
- qeu permita un upgrade a futuro. 

Hay un dato que nos falta. Jorger, para la simulación supuso un volúmen de 50L. Por lo que aprecio en las fotos, siendo que el JBL tiene un diámetro de 20 cm aproximadamente, la caja es de mayor volumen. Puede que unos 70L. No lo se, pero para no seguir suponiendo. Pasanos o bien el Volúmen interno o las medidas para hacer el calculo. Alto, Ancho, Profundidad y espesor de las paredes.

Luego, considerando, las premisas  del primer párrado, podrías:

- Hacer la caja sellada. Si bien, en principio, no tendrá una gran respuesta en Graves, eso no quiere decir que vaya a escucharse mal.
El trabajo a realizar en este caso sería tapar los agujeros.
Ventajas poco trabajo    contras, baja respuesta en graves.

Solución, podés agregar un subwoofer a futuro, no hace falta que tengas salida dedicada en el Sintoamplificador. Si la tenés, mejor, pero si no la tenés, se puede igual.

- (me van a querer matar)...Hacer de todos modos una cajas Bass Reflex sintonizada a unos 60hz, (de hecho actualmente es BR, con dos agujeros sin sintonizar correctamente).  Antes que me maten..... la caja tendrá mas graves, pero...... tendrá un pico importante de unos 3  DB en la zona próxima a la de resonancia. 
Va tener un grave un poco exagerado en esa zona. Ojo, hay quienes a propósito hacen eso para que los jóvenes compren esas cajas tipo bolicheras....
ventaja; más graves    Contra: mala respuesta..

- Usar los componentes, tweeter, bocina y medios JBL y cajas para hacer algo nuevo.
Ahí, habría que pensar, hasta que nivel querés y podés llegar, considerando, que hace falta, plata, tiempo y conocimientos....

Una alternativa, no tan compleja, sería usar los  JBL y tweeter en un open Bafle (habría que ver como irían esos parlantes en esa configuración,
que es muy simple de hacer. Luego Buscar un Woofer que se pueda utilizar en las cajas que ya tenés y quedaría un tres vías. Tweeter y medios en open bafle y woofer en caja.

Por ahora, trate de sacar el volumen interno exacto de la caja o pasar las medidas.

Gracias y saludos


----------



## gongunner (Ago 11, 2019)

Sería una caja trapezoidal que cuenta con :

*56,6 cm ALTURA*
*32,2 CM ANCHO (de frente)
20,5 CM ANCHO (lado trasero)
Profundidad 30CM  (medida desde los laterales) 
210 mm espesor de las paredes.*

La tapa trasera está "hundida" 2 cm, y la delantera 3 CM ( no sé si este dato es despreciable pero lo aclaro)


----------



## gongunner (Ago 11, 2019)

**Edit**
 el espesor 21mm. 
Se me paso la hora para editarlo


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Ago 11, 2019)

Huuummmm....menos de 35 litros...la Fb debe ser cercana a los 110 Hz --> la caja no sirve.


----------



## gongunner (Ago 11, 2019)

Ahora entiendo el por que del precio de los baffles, pero de todas maneras los componentes sirven.
Ya estaríamos hablando de fabricar una nueva caja para obtener óptimos resultados con este parlante.  conozco una casa por acá que hace unas semanas me comentaron que fabricaban cajas a medida en "fenolico" por pedido.
También tengo mi amigo que se dedica a lutheria y demás y no tendría drama en ayudarme a fabricarlas en casa, incluso ahora que tengo que hacer unas nuevas podría hacerlas con la material absorbente correspondiente. Si hubiera sabido de un principio directamente hubiera comprado los parlantes y lo hacia de 0. Pero debido a todo esto,de algún modo llegue a este foro y ahora estoy acá! 
- A empezar un nuevo proyecto


----------



## gongunner (Ago 15, 2019)

Hola a todos! Quería comentarles que ayer finalmente pude tapar los triángulos y el cambio fue MUY positivo. El sonido básicamente es otro. 
 En principio dio la sensación de que se habían perdido graves, y de algún modo si se perdieron, pero esas frecuencias graves no deseadas(por lo menos para mi gusto) 
Con "frecuencias indeseables", para poner de ejemplo y que se entienda:  Recuerdan esos mini componentes de los 90 que tenian un boton "t bass" o "bass boost" bueno imagen que el bafle con los triangulos sonaba como si esos efectos estuvieran al máximo, lo que da un sonido en donde determinadas frecuencias graves se escuchan MUY EXAGERADAS.

El bafle sellado da un sonido mas "compacto" con relación al no sellado. También con el bass reflex "improvisado" y MUCHA potencia el jbl llegaba a distorsionar( supongo que a la larga esto podría dañar la integridad del parlante).  

Luego de tapar los triángulos, volví a conectar el coso jahro para de todas maneras, probar que sucedía, y sonaba muy chillón, así que lo volví a sacar y quedo así, bafle sellado + jbl8+tw moon(con capacitor 2.2) , mas no creo que se pueda hacer( aunque estaría bueno atenuar un poco mas el tweeter)  en un futuro también estaría bueno hacer un nuevo recinto con el volumen deseado.

Aunque a decir verdad el bafle suena infinitamente mejor ahora que el día que lo compré,  así que el cambio fue para mejor


----------



## Chucky2012 (Ago 16, 2019)

Buenas noches *gongunner, *me alegra que el sonido haya mejorado. Creo que si gastar mucho podría realizar una mejora adicional, Como mencionamos, en comentarios anteriores, podría buscar algún Croosover prearmado de 2 ordens, para evitar que exista un bache entre la extensión del woofer y donde arranca el tweeter. El tweeter, estimo que se podría cortar más abajo de lo que está actualmente.
Otra opción más costosa, pero que le servirá a futuro para cualquier otro proyecto que decida encarar, es adquirir un croosover activo. Incluso, en activo, podría, aunque sea a oido, cambiar el punto de corte hasta encontrar un punto que le agrade, también podrá atenuar el tweeter.
Saludos


----------



## gongunner (Ago 16, 2019)

Buenas noches Chucky2012  Sería un crossover pasivo que corte en 2d0 orden y cual sería la frecuencia de corte ideal? Los de Santa Fé ofrecen frecuencias de corte de 1khz a 6khz. Pero haciendo las pruebas "a oído" me di cuenta que el jbl sigue sonando y se cruza con el tw a los 4khz aproximadamente. Incluso según especificaciones técnicas el jbl reproduce hasta 9000HZ.  Seguimos en contacto! Buen finde


----------



## Chucky2012 (Ago 17, 2019)

Buenas tardes  *gongunner,* no es sencillo definir un punto de corte de este modo. No obstante con la simulación que hizo Jorger, no iría con el woofer mucho más lejos de los 5khz, máximo 6khz. No es un Rango extendido, es un medio. Lo que no sabemos es el tweeter a partir de cuanto se aconseja cortar, no tenemos tampoco su curva de respuesta, no obstante entiendo que de 5khz para arriba debería trabajar bien. A la gente que le vas a encargar el Croosover, les podes pedir también un atenuador tipo Lpad, ajustable, que te permita atenuar el tweeter unos 3DB, aunque sea a oído,  ajustarlo para que el bafle no suene tan filoso o chillón. Saludos


----------



## gongunner (Ago 28, 2019)

Hola a todos nuevamente, quería comentarles que pronto usare estos bafles para una fiesta entre amigos, estuve haciendo varias pruebas y al darle bastante potencia se siente un ruido que proviene desde la bocina(la cual ya está desconectada). Se ve que como el bafle está completamente sellado el aire intenta salir por ahí y vibra el plástico haciendo un ruido terrible. Si saco la bocina obviamente no pasa pero deja de ser un bafle sellado, y suena peor que cuando tenía los triángulos.  Será hora de tapar definitivamente esa ventana pegandole un rectángulo de madera?


----------



## AntonioAA (Ago 29, 2019)

Podrias ponerle un burlete debajo , o un cordon de silicona , sella y saca vibracion....


----------



## Chucky2012 (Ago 29, 2019)

Mi opinión, sería que si tienes tiempo y te das maña para cerrar el agujero, le quitaría la corneta. De ese modo además de quitar el ruido, agregarás unos pocos cm3 a la caja. Más adelante, haría una prueba de montar la bocina piezoelectrica arriba de las cajas. Probaría de cortarlas lo más arriba posible, mínimo  unos 15khz. Las probaría como un supertweeter. Según comentaron en este mismo hilo, tus tweeter llegaban hasta los 18khz, con lo cual podrías probar de completar el rango audible de frecuencias con la corneta. Ojo, que la forma de corta un Piezo no es con un Capaitor, hay un tema específico en el foro sobre ese tema. Gracias y saludos


----------



## cyverlarva (Ago 30, 2019)

Te recomiendo que cuando selles la caja le metas wata o vellon dentro, lo compras en una retaceria o en donde venden insumos para tapiceros, metele con ganas sin comprimirlo mucho, acusticamente aumentas el volumen virtual de la caja, logrando que baje un poco mas.


----------

